# Cichlids in a 33 gallon?



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,

I'll be the first to admit that I know nothing about cichlids. But, I do have a question. 

So... Can cichlids fit into a 33 gallon? If so, what kinds/types will work? Is there anything special I should know about these types? Are they easy, or difficult to look after? Thanks!

Oh, but before you answer, I guess I'll give you:
pH: 7.4 – 7.6
GH: 200 mg/L CaCO3) (moderately hard)
KH: 120 - 130 mg/L (excellent buffer capacity)
(I've been told that this would make a good livebearer's tank. I also have my betta in there right now, and he's doing okay by himself.)

Thanks! And it won't hurt my feelings if you guys say not to even try cichlids. I just had to ask!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

dwarf cichlids would be good for the tank. ones like kribs and such.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay. Can you tell me more? Like other kinds of dwarf cichlids? I really know nothing, so if you know of a good site, or have more info on them, that would be great!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One pair of T. snyderae or H. Cristatus


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Uhm... Common names? Please.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

A pair of convicts would work great. Kribs would also do well as would apistos. 

You could probably work with quite a few african cichlids, jewels perhaps, maybe even a nice small community malawi tank.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, thanks!

How hardy are these fish? I don't really want anything too delicate...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

the Ph is kinda low for africans. i would agree in saying that south american dwarves would work. im surprised noone said rams, but a few rams would look nice in that tank. is the betta going to be staying there?


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Rams, as in Blue or Bolivian?

I'm having trouble searching for dwarf cichlids... Do you happen to know any common names for them? And which ones are commonly found in pet stores?

Ummm, well if I got cichlids, I wasn't planning on keeping the betta in there, unless you think he'd be fine... (I do have a ten gallon that he was in before)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Rams and other dwarf cichlids need a lot softer water with a lower pH. I would reccomend a breeding pair of convicts and a breeding pair of jewels. Or to be on the safe side just one pair of either.
I wouldn't recomend South Americans, Central americans would be more suited to your water parameters. However, if you are looking for a community of cichlids, then the more suitable choice would be malawis. However, these cichlids prefer a more alkaline pH. You could simply buffer your pH by using coral gravel/sand as a substrate or in your filter. Whole dead corals can also look very effective, as well as increasing your hardness. Ocean rock also works well. I have 50kg in my tanganyikan/firemouth tank.
If wanting South american dwarf cichlids, RO water can be used as well as filtering the water through leaf mold/peat.
I woudln't suggest you trying to keep any of these fish in your current aquarium, they need a far larger one:

Angels
Discus
Severums
Central American cichlids which grow over 5 inches.
Haps (e.g. eurekas, fromosa)
Agressive mbuna (e.g auratus, zebra cichlids). 

Recomended cichlids:

Central American:
1-2 Breeding pairs of jewels/convicts/firemouths/salvinis.

South American:
Up to 3 breeding pairs of rams/apistos

Malawi:
A group of 5 yellow labs,
or other peacful malawi

Tanganyikan:
group of lamprologus
group of julis
a few goby cichlids.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow! Thanks! Lots to think about now.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Ripley-

I have 8 ciclids in my tank, all African, and all mbuna. They are great looking fish, and do well in 33 gallon. 

As long as you keep a good sex ratio (1 male to 3+ females) you will be fine with zebras and yellow labs, which is what I have. If you do choose to go African, make sure to have tons of hiding places, and some type of substarate (sp??) that is easy for them to dig in. Also, don;t use live plants. They will east the [email protected] out of them!!

I hope I have helped you!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

cichlid tanks

i have 6 in a 29tall

all are african cichlids
5 red zebras and 1 peach lookin one. dunno wut his deal is

anyways.

they are doing wonderful!

i wouldn't recomend going smaller then a 29.
im workin on getting a 55 or a 65g tank.


----------

